# Good betta breeders in the U.K?



## 9Red

The stock at my local fish shop tend to be pretty average - does anyone have any links to websites of breeders of good quality bettas in the U.K?


----------



## Sweetcorn

We breed Bettas but our next lot wont be ready for another few weeks yet. They are Plakat x Crowntails. We also have Halfmoon fry but again they wont be ready for another 3 months. Have you tried Ebay. There is a seller that goes by the name of "with kind regards" We have most of our breeding stock from him and he has a new shipment due in soon :2thumb:


----------



## chameleonpaul

Sweetcorn said:


> We breed Bettas but our next lot wont be ready for another few weeks yet. They are Plakat x Crowntails. We also have Halfmoon fry but again they wont be ready for another 3 months. Have you tried Ebay. There is a seller that goes by the name of "with kind regards" We have most of our breeding stock from him and he has a new shipment due in soon :2thumb:


Buy from Sweetcorn !!
She has the most bettas you will ever see !! lol
Seriously all her stock is very healthy, wait until her fry are ready :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Awwww......thanks for the plug Paul :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

Do you ship them sweetcorn? because I may be interested in one in the future, you have some stunning fish :flrt:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Hi and thank you for the compliment....yes we do ship....guaranteed next day delivery before 1.00pm.

We currently have 3 lots of fry. Two are from Halfmoon Butterfly lines and the other is from a Feathertail Red Dragon. They are 3 weeks old now so should be ready in November.

These are the next lot ready but we only have a few of them. They are the Plakat x Crowntails and will be ready in about 3 - 4 weeks time.


----------



## JamesJ

So pretty :flrt:


----------



## nikki08

pictures sweetcorn?


----------



## Sweetcorn

What would you like pics of Nikki........Babies or parents?


----------



## JamesJ

What sort of price will the Plakat x Crowntails be? Also postage prices. What colours are they? Im really tempted :blush:


----------



## Trillian

KGBettas also has a good reputation but you're prob better off buying from the devil you know...:lol:


----------



## Sweetcorn

James_and_Hana said:


> What sort of price will the Plakat x Crowntails be? Also postage prices. What colours are they? Im really tempted :blush:


Have pm'd you with details and pics :2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn

Trillian said:


> KGBettas also has a good reputation but you're prob better off buying from the devil you know...:lol:


Yep...never heard anything bad about him and I know people who have had great Bettas from him :2thumb:


----------



## andypc

Could you please tell me if you still have betta's available?


----------



## andy007

andypc said:


> Could you please tell me if you still have betta's available?


Hi
We, me and sweetcorn, dont have any of our own at the mo, but we are selling some for a friend on our website. They are all home bred and in great health.

You can see them here - Betta-Paradise


----------



## frai

your fish are so nice i've keeped some before but they were not as nice as your's ive had a look on your website and cant find a price list i might not be looking right tho lol again cool fish


----------



## andy007

frai said:


> your fish are so nice i've keeped some before but they were not as nice as your's ive had a look on your website and cant find a price list i might not be looking right tho lol again cool fish


Hi
For prices of these bettas you need to contact Tilly (the breeder) via her email on the listings. This is so it doesn't go through our paypal account.
They start from £5 upwards.


----------



## frai

ok thaks im going to have to find a spare tank now lol


----------

